# Building a List of Dog Sitters in Merida



## poojain1402 (1 mo ago)

I am making a list/directory of people in Merida who want to dog-sit people's pets around Merida. If anyone is interested in being included on this list, please E-mail me and let me know and I will get your information.
Email-Id : [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## HouseSitMexico (1 mo ago)

I run HouseSitMexico.com, the membership site where hundreds of sitters are available and interested in house-sitting in Merida and elsewhere in Mexico. All sitters serve for free, in exchange for a free place to stay. Lots of features to communicate and connect securely, plus terrific customer service. Now in our seventh year of service to English-speaking residents of Mexico. Please browse the site and be in touch! 

Alexandra Gordon
[email protected]


----------

